# Sentinel vs. Trifexis: Which All-in-One Preventive is Best for Your Pet?



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

Sentinel vs. Trifexis: Which All-in-One Preventive is Best for Your Pet?

anyone?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, now Sentinel is back - Sentinel.  

^ I did a whole happy dance routine when they brought it back with LOWER PRICES....  

Other alternative is just give Heartguard Plus.

When we had a couple months last year with ticks bad - we did Heartguard Plus and Vectra 3D.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use to give my two Trifexis, before that I was giving the Heartguard Plus and a Comfortis tablet which Trifexis is the combo of. 

I made a switch to Sentinel, but I am not very happy with it. It does not kill fleas like Trifexis does. I made the switch because there have been a few threads here on the forum that discussed problems with dogs taking Trifexis. 

I live in a Southern state, I've tried every topical treatment on the market with no luck. 

Here is a comparison spreadsheet that was done by one of our members who is a Vet for all the HW/Flea/Tick meds.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...t-comparing-heartworm-flea-tick-products.html


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We decided to go with Sentinel. Just too much bad news with Trifexis.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I have never tried Sentinel. I did try Trifexis with Yogi when he was younger and Comfortis with Toby. Toby had a severe gastric reaction with vomiting, nausea, and lethargy that lasted 3 weeks and involved lots of vet visits, anti-nausea shots and a lot of worry on our part. I found out later this medication (the flea portion of Trifexis) has caused other horrific side effects in dogs. Trifexis made Yogi very lethargic for 2 months in a row so we switched him to Heartgard Plus and Activyl Plus, a topical flea and tick. I want tick protection as well.

There is a new all in one called Nexgard: Nexgard I won't be doing this with Toby, given his severe reaction to an ingested flea med, and will wait to decide if I'll try it with Yogi- I want to see if there are adverse reactions to it. 600+ dogs were tested with this med for 90 days. I want to see long term use adverse reactions before deciding. Note- Nexgard kills fleas and ticks and you would need a separate Hw med. 

Both Trifexis and nexgard are not recommended for seizure dogs. 

You can also do a heartworm med plus a Seresto flea and tick collar. We don't do that because my dogs play like maniacs and I don't want them ingesting each other's collar or getting strangled in one while playing.


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

With Cassie (19 mth) we are using Trifexis because Sentinel was not around. We also used Frontline Plus and also spray the yard. We have still pulled a couple of ticks off of her. The puppy is on Sentinel. They also get extra brewers yeast.

In a month or so, I will try K9 Advantix and continue with the above. The girls have not had a reaction to Trifexis or Sentinel and hoping that continues :crossfing.

The vet did recommend the flea/tick collar. However, with the puppy, did not think it was a good idea.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Cassie was too wiggly for topical, so we tried Trifexis (Sentinel was not available then). Unfortunately, Cassie did not have the best reaction, so we eventually switched to a topical. Ugh. Nasty stuff. Not to mention I'm skeptical about the topicals, seeing as Cassie swims practically every day in the warmer months.

Sentinel finally came back on the market, and so I put Cassie on that, and she is doing very well on it.

Thankfully, we don't have a flea issue where I am. Sentinel only prevents fleas from reproducing... it doesn't actually kill them. So if we did get fleas, I'd have to reevaluate my decision.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Tesia was on Sentinel for all of her 12 years. As soon as Shala is a steady weight, she will be on it. (Sentinel doesn't come in individual doses, which makes it hard with a growing puppy). I used to think that Tesia would be a bit "off" for the 12 hours after a dose - but never anything major.


----------



## tbrenk73 (Nov 11, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> Tesia was on Sentinel for all of her 12 years. As soon as Shala is a steady weight, she will be on it. (Sentinel doesn't come in individual doses, which makes it hard with a growing puppy). I used to think that Tesia would be a bit "off" for the 12 hours after a dose - but never anything major.


Our vet did single doses of Sentinel until Sophie was over 50 pounds. Ask your vet, you never know.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We only buy monthly doses of sentinel....

That all said, I don't know I've ever given Sentinel to a dog below 50 pounds. It's always heartguard plus before then. I never really asked my vet - "why" - but they must not order doses for less than 50lbs.


----------



## tbrenk73 (Nov 11, 2010)

She was on Iverheart and it was discontinued do they switched her to Sentinel. She was about 45 pounds at the time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

tbrenk73 said:


> Our vet did single doses of Sentinel until Sophie was over 50 pounds. Ask your vet, you never know.


My vet does the same... Until Holly becomes an adult, we just get one dose at a time.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Personally, I don't like Trifexis nor Sentinel. I have had bad reactions in some of my dogs from both of them.
The question is: do you have ticks in your area? If you do, none of the above will help with that and you still have to get a topical.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

tbrenk73 said:


> Our vet did single doses of Sentinel until Sophie was over 50 pounds. Ask your vet, you never know.


I did.  Maybe it's a Canada thing - that they don't distribute here in single doses.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> I did.  Maybe it's a Canada thing - that they don't distribute here in single doses.


I get the impression that my vet just opened a multi-pack, and gave me a single dose. Not sure if maybe your vet doesn't want to do that, or maybe it's not legal in your area?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Castaway said:


> I get the impression that my vet just opened a multi-pack, and gave me a single dose. Not sure if maybe your vet doesn't want to do that, or maybe it's not legal in your area?


Could easily have been one or both of those. They definitely would have needed to open a multi-pak. I think that it's not the treatment most of the clinic's dogs are on - I think they primarily recommend Revolution - so they may not have wanted to open a multi-pak just for me.


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

Yah I to switched to triflexius when sentinal was not around but I think the risk of triflex is greater and this worries me going back to Sentinal now that it's back



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

